# Unit conversion tips



## xujiaz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have any good unit conversion charts/tables that you would use on the PE Power exam? (e.g. convert from hp to watts, newton-meter to ft-lb ...etc).

I have a lot of these conversion formulas written all over my notebook, and I would really appreciate if someone can point me to some well-organized unit conversion charts/tables that are suitable for the PE power exam.

:sharkattack:


----------



## Jonjo (Apr 6, 2011)

xujiaz said:


> Hi, does anyone have any good unit conversion charts/tables that you would use on the PE Power exam? (e.g. convert from hp to watts, newton-meter to ft-lb ...etc).
> I have a lot of these conversion formulas written all over my notebook, and I would really appreciate if someone can point me to some well-organized unit conversion charts/tables that are suitable for the PE power exam.
> 
> :sharkattack:



Look over the F.E book give to you during the F.E exam , there is a very good chapter about , I used.

Good luck


----------



## xujiaz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Jonjo! I just printed them out and they will definitely go into my binder for this Friday. I forgot about the FE coz it was 4+ years ago, but they did have a good section on it


----------

